# Bit depressed with my appearance and current state (pics included)



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Please can you look at the images I've attached firstly.

*Background*

Age: 28

Weight on Jan 1st this year: 196 lbs (14 stone)

Current weigh today: 170 lbs (12 stone) .. give or take 1 or 2 lbs

Height: 5ft 8inches

*Current diet*

Since around January or shortly after I switched to INTERMITTENT FASTING. I eat a very low amount of calories - about 1600-1800 a day, although I plan to up this to about 2000 in the next month or so.

I eat between 2pm (sometimes 12pm) and 8pm every day.

20 fat / 40 carbs and 40 protein

Supplements include whey, creatine on every day I lift and some sort of pre-workout (craze, C4, etc...) and Taurine too.

*Current Training*

The below is not in the order I do it as it changes every week - due to working funny shifts.

Chest / Triceps

Back / Biceps

Legs

Shoulders

+ I generally do another day where I hit chest or back again depending on how the week has gone.

I'm trying to keep up the cardio althoguh to be fair I need to be more consistent and do more!

*My Issue*

*
*

*
*

*
*I've been lifting now for about 3 or 4 years, very on and off. Most recently I stopped about 18 months ago due to a hand injury from work. I've been lifting now for about 6 months solidly and getting stronger every day and slightly bigger too.

I got my chest and back waxed yesterday. Never done it before, but I wanted it for two reasons:

1) going on holiday and just curious as to what it was like

2) wanted to see how I actually looked (not hidden or in shadow from the hair)

Apart from the pain being unbelievable, I'm quite disappointed.

I can't help but feel a bit puffy and soft still. I have the faint outline of a six pack, although want to get down to about 10% bf ish... I want a solid base to start a slooowwwwww clean bulk from. At the minute I think I'm probably more like 16-18%.

I can't keep losing weight. Or I'll end up 90lbs and anorexic. I'm 5ft 8inches. I know you can't measure it solely on weight but it's a good thing to monitor. I was thinking of going down to 165lbs and stopping the weight loss, going for maintainence and lowering bf% but not weight.

What do you think?

Any advice?

Should I lose any more lbs?

Thanks everyone - really appreciate your help


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

If I were you I would lower the carbs - if you want to see your sixpack you need to have a lower bodyfat. I did it pretty quickly - is your cardio Hiit training too? I'm 5ft 9inches and 147lbs (although I'm trying to get that up in muscle anyway), so I think you could stand to lose more fat. So definitely low carb will help with lowering the bodyfat (plus maybe push the weightlifting more)?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Agree with the man above.

Back to basics time, lose all the IF dieting, supplements, stims and split training. You need to work harder than you are doing.

Just my opinion, feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys - appreciate the advice so far.

Already decided I will definitely look to lose the weight. My carbs are fairy low already - around 130g a day but I was on a low carb diet before so will return to that.

The only thing I will strongly argue with you on is the lifting weight.

I bust my balls in that respect. Deadlifts, squats I focus hugely on - as strength and a cardio exercise. I will keep working my bones off on this but will up the cardio and clean my act up more.

I'm going to aim to get Down to 160lbs by July 1st. That is 8 weeks away so I believe that's totally achievable - especially on a low carb.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> If I were you I would lower the carbs - if you want to see your sixpack you need to have a lower bodyfat. I did it pretty quickly - is your cardio Hiit training too? I'm 5ft 9inches and 147lbs (although I'm trying to get that up in muscle anyway), so I think you could stand to lose more fat. So definitely low carb will help with lowering the bodyfat (plus maybe push the weightlifting more)?


I do HIIT once a week in the form of sprints. Usually 10x 100 metre sprints which I can just about manage.

Most of my cardio is stationary bike and running - about 5km, which is my max ATM. I can't run much more as I get shin splints if I do more running.

I need to give myself a kick up the bum.

I've been working really hard but I need to so better. So will do more cardio - maybe mountain biking, some more HIIT, etc...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> I bust my balls in that respect. Deadlifts, squats I focus hugely on - as strength and a cardio exercise..


and thats why you look like a powerlifter (non intended)

the other guys used to rip me for only training 15 - 20 minutes a morning when I started - "you`ve only done three things and I could lift that with one hand" 9 months later I`m the one with visible muscles.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

saxondale said:


> and thats why you look like a powerlifter (non intended)
> 
> the other guys used to rip me for only training 15 - 20 minutes a morning when I started - "you`ve only done three things and I could lift that with one hand" 9 months later I`m the one with visible muscles.


Thanks for the kind words - it is helping as I do have a half decent shape (despite the excess fat), if I keep my t shirt on I look great haha.

I've got a really clear idea of what ill do now I think.

Will continue with empty stomach cardio - although will up this hugely.

Will continue lifting as that's my passion, and will continue focus on compound movements.

Same calories - less carbs - more protein

No cheats such as alcohol, etc...

8 weeks to lose 10 lbs!

The only thing I struggle with a bit is the type of cardio.

What do you normally do for cardio


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> Thanks for the kind words - it is helping as I do have a half decent shape (despite the excess fat), if I keep my t shirt on I look great haha.
> 
> I've got a really clear idea of what ill do now I think.
> 
> ...


similar to what you describe but I run 250 meter blocks - increase the speed each time 250 x 10kmph, 250 x 14kmph etc until failure then rest then same again two, three times, you know it`s working when your skin starts tingling.

other days steady state running 5K on a random incline programme or 5K round a local lake if I`m really, really in the mood

you could lower the weight and up the reps for a month - see what that changes


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Either running cardio or rowing is pretty good. I don't actually do much cardio anymore but if I do a bit of rowing just do 1 minute fast as possible then rest and repeat. You will almost definitely lose body fat if you reduce your carbs - especially wheat/white potatoes etc - stick to complex carbs. Definitely no alcohol (unless vodka or some other non carby drink) - beer really doesn't help nor does soy.

I'm actually thinking of getting myself waxed but after seeing the 40 year old virgin its putting me off


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I change my workout every 4 weeks too - maybe try changing yours if you have been doing the same workouts for a while?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

How will lowering carbs lower body fat ?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Even as just a rough guide use a body fat/muscle analyser and track it over a period of six months using excel and a graph, you will visually see what you are trying to achieve which can help you see what's needed and whether you are losing muscle as well as fat due to restricting food intake or not as the case may be.

A mibody set of scales can give you all the info, and can be stored on usb transferred to pc and displayed as a spreadsheet and graph.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALTER-9142-MIBODY-ANALYSER-DIGITAL-BATHROOM-SCALE-USB-BODY-FAT-MUSCLE-WATER-BMI-/181107746916?pt=UK_Bathroom_Mats_Rugs&hash=item2a2adce864

http://www.mibody.co.uk/EN/9151/

OR

Find your BMR and use this as a guide.

This is the info on my pc which i use:

Step 1

Find your basal metabolic rate, or BMR, which will tell you how many calories your body would require for survival if you never moved all day. The BMR formula for women is 655 + (4.35 x weight in pounds) + (4.7 x height in inches) - (4.7 x age). For men, the formula is 66 + (6.23 x weight in pounds) + (12.7 x height in inches) - (6.8 x age).

Step 2

Take into account the calories you burn by performing daily activities. If you get little to no exercise, multiply your BMR by 1.2. If you engage in light exercise or sports one to three days per week, multiply your BMR by 1.375. If you take part in moderate physical activity three to five days per week, multiply your BMR by 1.55. If you engage in very intense physical activity, multiply your BMR by 1.9. The result is the number of calories you should consume to maintain your current weight.

Step 3

Cut 500 calories per day if you want to lose one pound of weight per week, according to the American Cancer Society. You can do this by reducing the amount of calories you take in and/or increasing your activity level to burn extra calories. For instance, if you require 1,900 calories per day to maintain your current weight, you could consume 1,600 calories per day to create a deficit of 300 calories, and then burn 200 extra calories through exercise.

Step 4

Add 500 calories per day to your diet if you want to gain one pound of weight per week.

TIPS AND WARNINGS

It takes 3,500 excess calories to make one pound of body fat. If you take in 3,500 calories more than your body can use, it results in a pound of weight gain. When you reduce your caloric intake by 3,500--for example, by cutting out 500 calories per day for a week--it results in a pound of weight loss. This can help you plan your weekly weight loss or weight gain goal.

Do not severely restrict calories in an attempt to lose weight. With the exception of medically supervised weight loss programs, women should not consume less than 1,200 calories per day, and men should not take in less than 1,500 calories per day, according to the National Institutes of Health.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I think you would be much happier with your appearance if you chest was a little bigger, arms+shoulders are alright enough you just need to develop your chest a little more and then you'll have a good look.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Btw bobby I wasn't taking the **** lol I'm genuinely interested


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to each of you for the treacly helpful posts.

My gym is really rubbish for cardio - just two bikes and a rower. The rest is free weights and rack and benches. So I normally go to another gym for cardio which costs £5 a time.

My reps at the moment is about 10-12 on most exercises.

I think ill lower the weight on squat though. I usually work up to about 110KG for 3 reps. Will stick to high reps and lower weight, get me sweating and panting.

Yea my 5k run is outside as opposed to treadmill. I used the cross fit machine the other day which was ok. Will try going mountain biking more as I can do that for 2-3 hours and its fun.

I know my weaknesses. My weakness is beer. I have a stressful job, working long hours and sometimes I do get into a habit of drinking. That will stop. I only eat sweet potato and brown rice for carb sources ATM.

I've done a bit of a plan on my phone in terms of what to change so that should keep me focused.

I've lost nearly 30lbs in 5 months, I know I can lose another 10-15.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Matw when it comes to cardio, gym is not the only option just get out on the road, park etc...once u find a route it will become second nature to get up and go.

Cardio used to be a pain for me, in the end it became that normal to me i would get up and just get ready and jog without even thinking about it...ur states r very similar to mine...

Get ur diet in order as well pal.

All the best and ur in a good place here, all the lad can chip in with advice and words of wisdom, stay focused and be prosistent and it will come!!


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Charlee Scene said:


> Btw bobby I wasn't taking the **** lol I'm genuinely interested


Thats ok, I know you were being genuine.

I think they originally said lower carbs to show off abs a bit more.

I want to get to a point where abs are visible. Not because I'm vain, but because to me, that represents a good BF% and good place to start thinking about adding more muscle weight.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Get ur diet in order as well pal.


Thanks for the encouraging words.

Specifically about my diet: this is one area I've improved loads on. I still need to get better. I eat well, but need more monitoring of macros.

Agree that diet is super important - focussing massively on that now.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words.
> 
> Specifically about my diet: this is one area I've improved loads on. I still need to get better. I eat well, but need more monitoring of macros.
> 
> Agree that diet is super important - focussing massively on that now.


You know what - you've done brilliantly so far to lose all thar weight. Just carry on and you will soon be where you want to be!


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think you would be much happier with your appearance if you chest was a little bigger, arms+shoulders are alright enough you just need to develop your chest a little more and then you'll have a good look.


Funny you mention that. I noticed that too - but only after having a wax!

In the gym I look well proportioned - arms look full and shoulders are decent enough - as you kinda mentioned.

Just my chest is lacking size. My chest routine is:

incline dumbbell press x4 sets 8-12 reps

flat barbell bench press x4 sets of about 10

reps

fly - these have helped a lot recently

dips - body weight 10 reps - 2 sets + till failure

ive found dumbbell a better recently so may sstick solely to them, flat and incline DB. No barbell at all for now. Will think about it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobby1413 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words.
> 
> Specifically about my diet: this is one area I've improved loads on. I still need to get better. I eat well, but need more monitoring of macros.
> 
> Agree that diet is super important - focussing massively on that now.


Diet is the key to it all its 90% of the whole thing!!

Diets what separates the the men form the boys, will power etc some peope find it easy and some hard..

If i never went the gym i would be one fat dnut cause i love my good...

Dont know how many times i have read this nut its all trial and error in this game!

Did u say ur on 130g of carbs a day? And how long for?! how do u feel strength wise etc on the gym...


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haysey: sorry it's actually 160g and even then I don't hit that all the time.

If its a morning weight session I don't eat before. Some people don't like this idea, but to me it's like fasted cardio in a way. I'm going for reps - not necessarily big weights for single reps.

I feel absolutely fine, alert, strong. If I ever feel weak it's usually lack or sleep (i have trouble sleeping a lot) or from a big session the day before.

I am aiming for 160 carbs and protein. 40grams of good fat (nuts fish avacado).


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

bobbydrake said:


> You know what - you've done brilliantly so far to lose all thar weight. Just carry on and you will soon be where you want to be!


That's really nice of you to say - appreciate that! Thanks


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> Haysey: sorry it's actually 160g and even then I don't hit that all the time.
> 
> If its a morning weight session I don't eat before. Some people don't like this idea, but to me it's like fasted cardio in a way. I'm going for reps - not necessarily big weights for single reps.
> 
> ...


I probably get to around 3 times my body weight in protein so around 200g protein a day - I don't even keep track of the fats most of the time (but I don't worry about them as long as they are almond type fats) and carbs I usually stick to way under 100g a day - in fact I usually only eat any carbs (apart from green veg) with my evening meal something like quinoa/sweet potato then half a big pot of greek yogurt before bed mixed with whey protein. I lost quite a lot of body fat and it doesn't seem to be creeping back up.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not one to blow smoke up peoples asses so I'll make that clear but the fact you have actually even bothered to do anything is worth noting so well done for that.

It is hard to lose that extra weight and lets be honest if it was easy we all would be walking around with a perfect toned lean body. Hell I would never wear clothes again!

There has been some great advice here and like others have said cardio does not need to be at a gym. A simple MMA routine that can be performed at home in 40mins will make you burn some cals. Walking, chopping wood, chasing the kids round the garden is all cardio! I never sit still and always on the go and I think that keeps your metabolic rate higher.

Get the diet super clean and I personally think the scales are crap. Forget the weight and train on making your body look better. Take pictures every couple of weeks and then when you think you have not made any losses look back at them week by week and you will be surprised.

You are doing well so keep going and man after waxing chest and back you got bigger balls then me!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Get an online nutrition expert to help you, sounds like you could do with the daily Advice.

Andrew Morgan or Daniel Wheeler are both good.


----------



## marz88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hiit every other day at 10-15minutes. I do it after my weights unless its cardio day. Try throwing in some power lifts, cleans and press etc. On a Sunday morning I try to get outside and do 1 mile run, 100 chins, 200 push ups and 300 air squats and the another 1 mile. I do cardio about 4 times a week but nothing longer then 30mins. A good balanced diet and one you can manage nothing crazy cos you most likely to binge at weekends.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bobby - you need to drop the beer and about 15KG to get the look you want - where do you live buddy?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

i'd go for some work on the concept 2 at your gym, build yourself up to 45mins and try and beat your distance each time , running outside just f**** your joints up , the rower will sweat the beer out , build your core strength and explosive power and give you an all body workout.

if you have not used one before 10 mins on a concept 2 will kill most ppl , pay attention to your form when using it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobby1413 said:


> I can't help but feel a bit puffy and soft still. I have the faint outline of a six pack, although want to get down to about 10% bf ish... I want a solid base to start a slooowwwwww clean bulk from. At the minute I think I'm probably more like 16-18%.


First off and not to be a cvnt but if you are 16-18% then I must be about 5%. I think you're way underestimating your bf, I'd say 20%minimum, possibly more judging by these:



I realise these picture 'scales' of bf aren't exactly spot on but for a rough guess they don't seem too bad. I'd always over estimate rather than under though, saves disappointment, and we forget that legs often bring bf up, so someone could be 10%bf upper body, but bring legs into the equation and it brings the entire percentage up more often than not.

Now say you are 20%. That means a loss of 10% is needed to get where you want to be right? You say you are 170lbs, so that means a 17lb loss is needed. However this would bring you down to 153lbs, which means it would probably be time to bulk up after that!



saxondale said:


> Bobby - you need to drop the beer and about 15KG to get the look you want - where do you live buddy?


If you honestly think he needs to drop 15kg (33lbs or 2.3 stone) you are a nutcase. That's double what he needs to lose.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> F
> 
> If you honestly think he needs to drop 15kg (33lbs or 2.3 stone) you are a nutcase. That's double what he needs to lose.


you`re right - I thought he was still 14 stone, my mistake


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Mate you look good compared to some people.. You just need to drop more fat dont worry about how much you will weigh when lean, being lean is deceptive makes you look much bigger than you are because it's all on show.

Which is why I think when you get to a low bodyfat the shape of your chest will be much better, when you get there which I'm sure you will then start planning to add mass and which muscles are lagging.

Only when your lean will you see the full picture so to speak. Good luck tho fella.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not quite understanding some of the advise here.

People are suggesting he increases cardio and at the same time reduce carbs.

He says he's struggling to maintain current regime, so surely dropping carbs and increasing cardio will make him feel exhausted further? Will this actually result in bodyfat% reduction or muscle loss?

Why is more cardio necessary? He's already in a deficit. Would it not be more prudent to cut out simple carbs, keep all carbs complex and LOW GI, and reduce carbs down to 10-20% of daily diet and increase fats. This will reduce puffiness surely? As I read carbs hold a lot of water on the body


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> I'm not one to blow smoke up peoples asses so I'll make that clear but the fact you have actually even bothered to do anything is worth noting so well done for that.
> 
> There has been some great advice here and like others have said cardio does not need to be at a gym.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and I really appreciate the compliment. I look 1000000x better than I did in January so I should probably be more positive than I am being.

In terms of cardio at home - do you think buying a kettle bell is a good idea? Just not sure of what I could do at home other than press ups, sit ups, burpees, planks, etc...



saxondale said:


> Bobby - you need to drop the beer ... where do you live buddy?


I know I need to drop the beer, it's a massive weakness for me. I get into a rut with work - which is extremely stressful - and I can sometimes start drinking to chill out. I did well for about 2-3 months on this, only ever drinking on a planned occasion - e.g. a night out with friends or a birthday which was only about once a month.

I live near Reading in Berkshire.



pugster said:


> i'd go for some work on the concept 2 at your gym ... 10 mins on a concept 2 will kill most ppl


My gym funnily enough only has a concept rower and a stationary bike - it's all free weights and squat racks. I hate the rower as it's bloody hard, but I took your advice and found it very beneficial.

I did a really good chest workout at the gym. Then afterwards did intervals on the rower.

I didn't realise but the concept machine has an excellent interval function built in. I did 250 metres, with 45 seconds rest. I did that 9 times and by the end was sweating loads and struggling to do any more. Very good and I will definitely do that at least once a week with other things.

Thanks for the suggestion.



onthebuild said:


> I'd say 20%minimum
> 
> Now say you are 20%. That means a loss of 10% is needed to get where you want to be right? You say you are 170lbs, so that means a 17lb loss is needed. However this would bring you down to 153lbs, which means it would probably be time to bulk up after that!


Thanks for the honest opinion - I don't think you're a c*nt haha. Judging by those pictures I would say I am about 20%. I look quite similar in terms of body shape to that person - you may disagree but that is judging by the pictures I posted, which obviously vary depending on light, angles, etc...

Either way, it's really useful to hear what you said about the weight targets.

I'm going to aim to get to 160lbs first as a shorter term target, then see where I'm at.



Hooded said:


> Mate you look good compared to some people.. dont worry about how much you will weigh when lean


Thanks mate - I appreciate the compliment.

I agree regarding the weight - I'm only using it as a very rough guide and not relying solely on that. It's just very good as a measuring tool.



DeskSitter said:


> He says he's struggling to maintain current regime
> 
> Why is more cardio necessary? He's already in a deficit. Would it not be more prudent to cut out simple carbs, keep all carbs complex and LOW GI, and reduce carbs down to 10-20% of daily diet and increase fats. This will reduce puffiness surely? As I read carbs hold a lot of water on the body


Thanks for the reply. I'm not actually struggling to maintain my training at all. I feel energetic, motivated, good. I rarely feel tired due to exercise - it's only due to lack of sleep as I sometimes have trouble with that.

I'm stiill improving my nutrition. I do eat clean, but I'm trying to be more precise in terms of measuring my macros and hit my targets. Some are against this sort of thing, but for me it keeps me focussed.

Interesting what you say about the low GI carbs.

The carbs I do eat are all good sources. Brown rice, sweet potato, etc...


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

My next hurdle is coming up next week. I'm on holiday for 7 days and it's all inclusive.

I'm hoping it won't be too damaging as I will be swimming a lot and a different climate may have a positive effect too. I won't sit there wanting something and not have it. But equally I'm not going to eat total crap just for the sake of it.

Firstly will eat what I like, and aim for the good stuff like decent meats and vegetables.

I've trained non-stop since January. So 5 months basically. I'm going to treat the week as a sort of mini-rest, a chance to refresh myself for the next stage of losing weight. There is a gym at the hotel too (obviously will be basic at best), but won't force myself to train.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> My next hurdle is coming up next week. I'm on holiday for 7 days and it's all inclusive.
> 
> I'm hoping it won't be too damaging as I will be swimming a lot and a different climate may have a positive effect too. I won't sit there wanting something and not have it. But equally I'm not going to eat total crap just for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


no,no,no you`ve got a chance to eat rice and fish and salad and fruit and train three times a day with no stress and no work rut and you`re just going to go on the lash instead

no will power mate and that is why your destined to stay the shape you are.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no,no,no you`ve got a chance to eat rice and fish and salad and fruit and train three times a day with no stress and no work rut and you`re just going to go on the lash instead
> 
> no will power mate and that is why your destined to stay the shape you are.


Harsh but very very true!! The beer needs to go now. No point training all week to go out on the lash at the weekend and expect the fat to be falling off.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't agree with you at all.

I'm on holiday, and have waited all year for it and trained hard up until this point, losing over two stone. And now you're suggesting I go away from the stresses of daily life, on holiday abroad and avoid drinking?

I'm not going on holiday to drink, and that's not the point. The point is, people deserve some time away from work and to actually indulge in what they enjoy. I've not had a lot of that since I started dieting in January. My nutrition has been clean with very few slip ups.

*Saxondale - * What you say is unfair. Saying I have no will power is totally untrue. I have plenty of will power which is why I regularly am up at 530 am doing sprint training. I don't do enough of it, and I don't do enough cardio - that's an issue I'm addressing. But I'm in the gym almost daily and preparing meals before work the next day. Again, I'm far from perfect, but I'm still losing fat/weight by the day - although some way off my target.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Bobby1413 said:


> I don't agree with you at all.
> 
> I'm on holiday, and have waited all year for it and trained hard up until this point, losing over two stone. And now you're suggesting I go away from the stresses of daily life, on holiday abroad and avoid drinking?
> 
> ...


They do but not when they are saying they are depressed about their appearance and current state. You came here asking for help and people offered it you but you are know argueing with it?? You want the best of both worlds and it can't happen unless you will be satisfied with what you have now. You want to go out getting drunk then thats all good but if you want to achieve your goals you need to focus on them for now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> I don't agree with you at all.
> 
> I'm on holiday, and have waited all year for it and trained hard up until this point, losing over two stone. And now you're suggesting I go away from the stresses of daily life, on holiday abroad and avoid drinking?
> 
> ...


proofs in front of your eyes mate, thats my last word on the subject, have a good holiday, see you when you get back.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

I think your taking it the wrong way chap.. Sure you can say you have worked hard and you have done great dont get me wrong.... But I don't think you are grasping the concept some of us on here are in good shape very good shape which I assume is your goal?

An I bet you those in very good shape don't work hard day in day out to fcuk it all on holiday.

It's perfectly possible to enjoy yourself eat clean exercise and enjoy the sun.

There are no breaks from achieving your goals, only set backs.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I train all year long and been doing so for near on 25 years. One thing I have learnt is listen to your body if it needs to rest , rest it if you fancy a cheat meal eat it because it will keep you going for longer in the long road ahead and training is a lifelong challenge and will remain there through failed r-ships, lost jobs and injuries if you want it to.

Go on hol if you fancy a beer have one, but you don't need to be drinking 10 pints everynight as it will not help you in the long run. Unwinding is part of the training process for me training is unwinding but moderation is key mate and thats what the guys are saying. Go out and get lashed every weekend and you may as well not bother training.

A punchbag at home is a good way of doing cardio and skipping cheap and easy!


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Back to basics mate, core exercises heavy as you can low reps, get the muscles growing especially the chest with plenty benching, the fat will drop as a matter of course.Go on holiday have a blow out, you deserve it.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Bobby1413 said:


> I don't agree with you at all.
> 
> I'm on holiday, and have waited all year for it and trained hard up until this point, losing over two stone. And now you're suggesting I go away from the stresses of daily life, on holiday abroad and avoid drinking?
> 
> ...


Ignore them, you're not a pro and you're not training for Mr. Universe. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Bud..have your holiday enjoy it and knock your balls in when you get back


----------

